# removing the falvor wick



## Riaz (18/10/13)

so im at work now, and did a quick coil clean and noticed my flavor wick isnt looking that clean anymore.

must be the reason why my throats been scratchy all day.

any whoo, what will it be like if i remove the flavor wick completely?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/10/13)

my experience with the flavor wick is if you remove it it stands a better chance of flooding esp with thin juice

you should have 2 or 3 flav wicks in there try removing one first, don't chuck it just place it back if it starts to leak 

i tend to rebuild the coils with cotton wool and 30G kanthol just don't smoke it dry , and its as simple as sliding in a new piece of cotton if you coil goes bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> my experience with the flavor wick is if you remove it it stands a better chance of flooding esp with thin juice
> 
> you should have 2 or 3 flav wicks in there try removing one first, don't chuck it just place it back if it starts to leak
> 
> i tend to rebuild the coils with cotton wool and 30G kanthol just don't smoke it dry , and its as simple as sliding in a new piece of cotton if you coil goes bad



yeah im gona start doing the cotton wool thing, need to get the kanthal wire first.

thing is, im at work now and dont have any accessories with me.

not really enjoying vaping right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

Riaz said:


> so im at work now, and did a quick coil clean and noticed my flavor wick isn't looking that clean anymore.
> 
> must be the reason why my throats been scratchy all day.
> 
> any whoo, what will it be like if i remove the flavor wick completely?


I've got some spare coils in my drawer at work. Batteries, coils, and 2 bottles of juice.
Nothing worse than a bad vape day!

Keep the flavour wicks in for now. Maybe turn them around and see if that improves it. I normally replace them when dry burning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (18/10/13)

ah flavour wicks, those wee little things i've washed down the drain once too many times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/10/13)

I've done it and with some coils it makes no difference, with other's it floods - bit of a crap shoot - remove it, but dont throw it away and try vaping, see what happens. You can always put it back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem (30/10/13)

where can i buy cotton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

Some people use the cotton from earbuds - we are looking at sterile dental cotton - Mathee tested it and it seems to work pretty well - so chat to your dentist - see if he can give you a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem (30/10/13)

Cool will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Andre (30/10/13)

Yeah, I have basically tried all the cotton (balls, rolled, first aid, organic) that I could find in pharmacies, but they all had a horribly industrial taste. The sterile dental cotton was the best by far. Otherwise you could boil some, dry - repeat at least 3 times.


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

I've been thinking of trying that cotton you get at fancy tobacco shops that you put in your zippo when rebuilding the centre part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

Rem those coton is for	liquid brutane .. they dnt realy need to be cleam 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

I use normal cotonwool .. dove 100 pecent cottonwool	u get the coton taste fpr the first 2 to 3 hits bt then clean flavour all the way you could use those makup cleaning pads thats pur cotton aswel ... i stole from my sis inlaw when i needed to change out cotton lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

so has anyone found a decent place to get sterile cotton or am i ripping apart my cotton earbud cleaners tonight?


----------



## Derick (29/11/13)

Try your dentist


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Remember Crafty said he used some sterile cotton stuff, but can't find the post. Maybe he will come along and help.


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

I bought a pack of organic cotton swabs.





It's from dischem, and branded dischem as well. However it is from the organic range.
Then I also only use the inside. To split it open, and collects those soft fibres on the inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

awesome, thankfully there's a dischem 20 minutes up the road from me and i am running low on pg and vg so will go visit them soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

